# Design features miss the mark



## sgmdwk

Very detailed review. Thanks for going to the trouble of posting this. I was considering this dust collector. I might give preference to a Jet, instead.


----------



## edapp

You mentioned one glaring issue i saw when watching the product assembly video that Laguna posted on youtube (I will be purchasing a DC soon, so thanks for the review). The fact that the assembly of the can uses sheet metal screws facing inwards and in direct contact with the plastic liner is asinine. Yes they provide the rubber caps but who would really expect those to last the life of the machine? In my mind this problem will provide a lifetimes worth of headaches for those that want to use the plastic liner. Why not use a nut and acorn style bolt?

I would love to see and updated review of the performance when you do not let the can overfill. One of my concerns with these units is the amount of filtration the short cyclone provides. In my limited experience with a dust deputy, if i let the bucket overfill past 3/4 full, most of the chips start pouring into my shop vac. Otherwise very little makes it to the shopvac.


----------



## EarlS

edapp - The DC doesn't carry over chips and dust into the filter until the dust bucket is 2/3 full or so. The problem with that is 2/3 of a 20 gal can doesn't take long to fill when you are planing. My solution has been to go with the garbage can separator on a 30 gal metal can in front of the DC. That way, I can fill the can up 3/4 of the way and the dust bucket on the dust collector is only 1/4 full, and few, if any, chips carry over into the filter.

I run the table saw dust hose directly to the DC so that I can get every bit of suction through the saw. Since it doesn't make chips and sawdust too fast, the set up works. I just have to remember to switch the hoses. I tried to use blast gates but they get in the way with the way with "Y" dust collector inlet (see the pictures above). I check the dust bucket periodically to see if it needs to be dumped.

The dust bucket insert is currently residing in the recycling section of the local landfill, and the fancy garbage bags are gathering dust on the shelf. Hopefully, I can use them on the bottom of the filter.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the detailed review. You bring up some key points. Most notably the irritating bag for catching fines. It makes sense in theory, because you aren't supposed to (have the need to) empty it very often. However, if you need to empty it every session it becomes a hassle. The way the plastic bag attaches looks very similar to the old bag style collectors… not good.

I started with a small portable collector, nothing fancy, and have since upgraded to a basic 2 hp wall-mounted cyclone. I went back and forth considering a metal drum and a fiber drum when I set up the system. I'm glad I went with the fiber drum, because it's lighter. I tend to use it without a plastic liner. Therefore, I have to tilt the 55 gallon drum into a wheelbarrow to take the chips out to the compost.

With the Laguna, I'm surprised there are sharps projecting into the bin. It seems obvious that these will snag on a bag over time. Any way you could run it bagless, and figure out a way to tip (rather than lift) for emptying?
I know you figured out using a separator works, but this must be a bummer to need a trash can separator on a newly redesigned and much touted system.

Sorry for the setup and initial use woes. Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## WhereDidIPutThat

Wow, looks like I've dodged a bullet. Sorry about your experience, do you plan on replacing this and if so what DC will you choose?


----------



## EarlS

WhereDidIPut That - I'm going to stick with it since I can't really send it back and I doubt I could get the price back selling it on CL. The modifications I mentioned will help with most of the issues. It does accomplish it's primary task of providing dust collection so it isn't a total loss.

I think there are probably better DC from other manufacturers out there - Oneida and Jet both come to mind. I also recall seeing other DC manufacturers advertising in Fine Woodworking. When spending this kind of $$ you should definitely spend some time looking around and asking questions on this, and other, forums. I'm not sure I trust any of the Youtube reviews since they tend to gloss over problems so they don't alienate the manufacturers.


----------



## jimintx

istExcellent and insightful review. Not the kind of detail and commentary that is available other than from a knowledgeable user that did actually use the product. Thanks.

I have the very normal Pwermatic 1300TX-CX. They are offered for about $850 to $900 in many places. I am very, very happy to have decided to go for that one.

I admit that I am not a dust collecting hobbyist, however. I recognize that some woodworkers are in that group, and that's good because they learn stuff and share it with the rest of us.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Is it possible to turn the screws around so the heads are in, or use a different type of fastener, like a pop rivet?

I agree you shouldn't have to do this, but if it's already in place…


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Thank you so much for such a thorough review. I have been looking at units in this capacity/price range. I will avoid this one.


----------



## Ken90712

Good review, I've looked at these and thought about it. But Laguna customer service is terrible always has been. My buddy has one of their lathes and you couldn't believe the issues he's went through. Wiring , directional control. & tail stock. I've been to there warehouse for classes and love the bandsaw the make.

But customer service is so bad I'll never buy they're stuff. I talked with the owner and he's aware but doesn't seem to concerned.


----------



## Sark

I had a Laguna sliding table saw that had lots little annoyances. So I got to know customer service pretty well. And I agree with Ken, their customer service is so bad, that I swore never to do business with them again.


----------



## DrewDog

I wish I would have read this before I had purchased mine. Mine was delivered in May and have had electrical issues with it. The unit works well when it's working but the unit just stopped working about a month after I purchased it. I got a hold of customer service and they sent me a new PCB board, they said that if there are voltage spikes that it would put a spike in the board and destroy it. I received the new PCB and before i installed it I went to my sub panel to run a voltage meter to see where my reading was at and it was a consistent 119V. I installed the new board and it wouldn't start right away but then it did. I used it for a short time to see if it worked and it did. A few days later I went to start it, it ran and I was using the mitre saw and all of the sudden it shut down again. I called them to reopen the ticket and it took two days for someone to contact me but i complained to the local Woodcraft store who got other people involved so they would call me. By this time, the unit had been sitting without use for about a week and a half. They said that the problem is the entire electrical panel and said they would send me one, I received it yesterday and found it was not even for my unit. It was for some other machine they build. They called me and promised to send it FedEx P1 because now my unit has been sitting for three weeks. When I received the tracking number it went out ground? What the heck? I am so frustrated with their customer service as everyone else was on this posts. I am in the market for a band saw and I can tell you I am not buying their machines because they simply don't care. The local Woodcraft in Boise that I purchased it from got a hold of their people to call me and still have not heard anything. They really don't care, this is why companies go out of business. I don't know of the quality on the long term but if this is any indication, I may be returning this item back to Woodcarft where it was purchased. Very dissapointed with their service policy, don't buy the unless you want frustrations.


----------

